# having af cramps but no af.... why?



## Mrs T

Hello
For the last 5>7 days I've been having mild/medium cramps, keep thinking :witch: has turned up but nothing not even any spotting. My cycle can be from 26>28 days with spotting a day or 2 before, I get cramps around ov on either ovary and again the day the :witch: turns up. This cramping seems more painfull today, its not in one spot either- most of the time I feel a stabbing pain on the right side (I ov from the R ovary this month), then the rest of the time I get a nagging cramping in the pelvic area. Am on cd 28 today and 10dpo, she's normally here by now.................. I keeping my fingers crossed its a jumping sticky bean!!
any thoughts???
Oh I tested this morning ...:bfn: (Too soon I hope)


----------



## LousMom

same thing happened to me this month, I actually didn't test straight away bc I had cramps and thought it was AF --- little did I know that it was implantation cramping! I took a test and got my :BFP: :) 

Good luck and baby dust! And test again!!!


----------



## Mrs T

LousMom said:


> same thing happened to me this month, I actually didn't test straight away bc I had cramps and thought it was AF --- little did I know that it was implantation cramping! I took a test and got my :BFP: :)
> 
> Good luck and baby dust! And test again!!!

oooohhhhhh Thanks for giving me more hope. will give it a couple of more days before I test again.
What cd did you get your :bfp:?


----------



## Mrs T

LousMom said:


> same thing happened to me this month, I actually didn't test straight away bc I had cramps and thought it was AF --- little did I know that it was implantation cramping! I took a test and got my :BFP: :)
> 
> Good luck and baby dust! And test again!!!

Btw Congratulations on your :bfp: and your wedding.... a very exciting time for you x


----------



## Leila Fae

I've had crampy twinges too, I'm CD25 (but there's a big question mark over DPO because my temps have been crazy). I'm just waiting for AF to arrive because it really feels like she's about to. Did a test this morning (just in case - hee hee) and it was BFN but I think it was just too soon.

AF is due now for me as I have super-short cycles (last one was 23 days but they're usually 26). Fingers crossed she stays away!!


----------



## LousMom

I got my:bfp: on CD27... 15 dpo, 1 day past when AF was due... my lmp was on Dec 6th, putting my due date around sep 10th! 

thanks so much for the congrats :) I wish you tons of luck this month! hope u get your :bfp: !!


----------



## baby.love

I am CD26 and have been getting mild/moderate cramps since the weekend so i totally sympathise with you, AF is due in a few days so seemed a bit far away to be her nagging that she is on her way!!

Only time will tell i guess, but i hope it's a good sign for you xx


----------



## MelW

I've been having the same cramps... but no AF... and I'm 6 days late with my period (my breasts are swollen and sore and i've developed a huge appetite out of nowhere). Does anyone think it's possible that I could be pregnant after being off the pill for a month? I know it's a silly question but Im new to BnB so please bear with me :). any advice or answers will be greatly appreciate :)


----------



## samzi

Goodluck. Im in kind of the same boat. Cramps, bit of pink when wiped before but nothing since, feeling sick last few days almost constantly, boobs tingle now and again. But i cant be, and if i am then talk about immaculate conception lol


----------



## samzi

MelW said:


> I've been having the same cramps... but no AF... and I'm 6 days late with my period (my breasts are swollen and sore and i've developed a huge appetite out of nowhere). Does anyone think it's possible that I could be pregnant after being off the pill for a month? I know it's a silly question but Im new to BnB so please bear with me :). any advice or answers will be greatly appreciate :)

I got pregnant the month after i came off the pill. I was on Cilest. Unfortunetly i miscarried at 7+2 but at least i know im not barren like i thought i was:happydance:


----------



## MelW

Thanks for the good luck wishes. I was on Nordette - which isn't a really strong pill (apparently). I've only started trying so I don't think I'll be that disappointed if I'm not pregnant, It would be nice though.... 
When do you think I should take a test? Should i do a home test first?


----------



## samzi

I would say leave it a few days/maybe a week and if no AF take a HPT :)


----------



## MelW

is there any specific brand of HPT that's very accurate? once again thanks for the advice


----------



## helen0381

Clearblue are very good, I found them most accurate. I waited tho till the day the :witch: was due before testing. i got implantation bleeding the day af was due and thought she was coming cos I got really bad af cramps.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## MelW

well today is day 7 after AF was supposed to happen so i guess i better do a HTP! Hold thumbs! :)


----------



## MelW

POAS yesterday and it was :bfn: :cry:. I'm now 9 days late with my period and there's still no sign of it coming..... should i wait a bit later to do another HPT?


----------



## becky77

hi ladies i always get af cramps for the first few weeks of pregnancy also i did not get my last bfp until 15dpo so there ids hope.


----------



## MelW

Hi Becky 

so you reckon i should wait a few more days? I hope that's the case... 

i have all the other symptoms (tiredness, tender breasts, sore nipples etc), just no nausea (well not yet)


----------



## MelW

oh and the cramps i have feel like ovulation cramps just way more intense


----------



## becky77

well they say the hcg doubles every 48 hrs so try and wait a day or so, but hey i know the temptation lol. also with my 1st pg i had no sickness at all.
good luck really hope its your month


----------



## MelW

thanks for the great advice :). I'm new at bnb and feel kinda silly asking all these questions..... I guess i'll wait a few more days till i do the next HPT.... it's gonna drive me nuts waiting but i'll keep myself busy wth something


----------



## becky77

hun pm me any time i will help if i can. hope you get a bfp keep us posted


----------



## Vestirse

There are no stupid questions - everyone is a newbie at some point!


----------



## MelW

becky77 said:


> hun pm me any time i will help if i can. hope you get a bfp keep us posted

thanks, i will do. and will def keep you posted with regards to the BFP. Hoping it will be soon im cramping something chronic tonight


----------



## MelW

Vestirse said:


> There are no stupid questions - everyone is a newbie at some point!

thanks. how long have you been ttc?


----------



## Vestirse

Entering cycle 8 now after two chemicals.


----------



## MelW

ok well i've just started. went of the pill in dec. 9 days late with all kindsa symptons (sore breasts, nipples, cramping major) but that's probably cos my hormones are crazy now. I'd like to think im pregnant, but we'll have to wait and see if the :witch: arrives


----------



## Vestirse

Good luck to you dear!


----------



## annie25

i am in this boat also i have had cramping for about 5 days now some metallic taste in my mouth tiredness and occasional shooting oains in my breasts.

i'm sure it's just coincidental and i'm not pregnant in the 1st month of trying but i ovulated early and af is notdue for another week so i have a long wait ahead of me lol!


----------



## MelW

well im going on day 10 now with no:witch:. had major cramps yesterday, come to think of it i have a weird taste in my mouth too.... and breasts are still sore. im also in the first month of trying. maybe i want it so bad that the symptoms are all in my head :rofl: this is so frustrating :hissy: 
all i can tell you is that the wait is going to nearly kill you! :) because its al you think about.... just try and keep busy and hopefully the week will go quick


----------



## Bonnielass

Thank God I found this post - I have also been having AF pains on and off since about 4DPO...I never usually get them so early. Now at 15DPO, BFN yesterday...wondering what the hell is going on. MMelW and annie25, keep us posted!


----------



## MelW

hey Bonnielass

will def keep you posted.... having the cramps as we speak. will more than likely test again next week... if i can wait that long :rofl:


----------



## Welshy

Hi everyone,

I so glad Im not the only one!!!

Iv been having AF cramps since about 4dpo and AF is due tomorrow. Did a test yesterday which was negative so hopefuly that was just too early. Just gonna hang on in there and wait and see if AF arrives


----------



## MelW

definitly hang in there... my :witch: has still not made her appearance and i had a :bfn: on thursday so i'll be waiting until next week until i do another HPT


----------



## charlieee <3

Hello, I'm one of you! The :witch: was suppose to show up on 28th December (she will be two weeks late tomorrow)...
I'm having stomach cramps, backache, headache, runny nose, exhausting, sleeping problems and feel like I'm gonna throw up when lying on bed and go to toilet more often.
I only done five pregnancy tests since then but they all came :bfn: and I don't know what to do anymore...I only got one test left x


----------



## Wallie

charlieee <3 said:


> Hello, I'm one of you! The :witch: was suppose to show up on 28th December (she will be two weeks late tomorrow)...
> I'm having stomach cramps, backache, headache, runny nose, exhausting, sleeping problems and feel like I'm gonna throw up when lying on bed and go to toilet more often.
> I only done five pregnancy tests since then but they all came :bfn: and I don't know what to do anymore...I only got one test left x


Wow that's pretty late to not have your period and still getting :bfn: I can only assume you didn't ovulate when you thought you did. Do you know for sure when you ovulated?

I o'd on 2nd January so I've only got a couple of days to wait now for either AF showing or testing. If witch doesn't show by next wednesday I will test again as that will be 14 days since I O'd but my cycles range from 28 - 33 days.

best of luck and fingers crossed for all us ladies in the waiting game.


----------



## charlieee <3

Wallie said:


> charlieee <3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm one of you! The :witch: was suppose to show up on 28th December (she will be two weeks late tomorrow)...
> I'm having stomach cramps, backache, headache, runny nose, exhausting, sleeping problems and feel like I'm gonna throw up when lying on bed and go to toilet more often.
> I only done five pregnancy tests since then but they all came :bfn: and I don't know what to do anymore...I only got one test left x
> 
> 
> Wow that's pretty late to not have your period and still getting :bfn: I can only assume you didn't ovulate when you thought you did. Do you know for sure when you ovulated?
> 
> I o'd on 2nd January so I've only got a couple of days to wait now for either AF showing or testing. If witch doesn't show by next wednesday I will test again as that will be 14 days since I O'd but my cycles range from 28 - 33 days.
> 
> best of luck and fingers crossed for all us ladies in the waiting game.Click to expand...

Of course I know when I ovulate - it was on 14th December and I had 25 day cycle so the :witch: should be here on 28th December. I don't really understand why the :witch: haven't turn up or get a :bfp: x


----------



## Wallie

Oh wow, that is really late then. I'm not really sure what to suggest other than speaking with your doctor. They may be able to do bloods and check if you are expecting.

:hug:


----------



## MelW

hi again....

another question... how long does the cramping last? ( even though the :witch: hasn't arrived?)


----------



## Twiglet

Hey guys,

Was just randomly reading around as I'm bored and still have a week off of uni so thought BnB would be an excellent way to spend my time lol.

I didn't get my BFP till the 4th December and I was due on the 16th Nov. I began to suspect I was pregnant mid october, took one test on the 1st Nov and another on the 18th and both came out as BFN...well I'm 15 weeks sooo dunno what was happening there lol. 

The doctor said it may have been something to do with my pill hormones etc but he said he'll never know as I didn't go to them till I knew...hope this helps in some way? x


----------



## Premomt

mel~ Remember that after coming off bc your cycles can be very irregular and it may take 2-3 cycles to settle down. I hope you are pg, but keep in mind you may just be having a long cycle.


----------



## MelW

i def think it is because I'm not taking the pill anymore and my hormones are all over the place :rofl::rofl:
This is only the start of my second month TTC so Im not really that let down.


----------



## annie25

i'm still cramping bu today it was def worse like a awful stich on the left side for about two hours and my tiredness has been terrible the last few days!

maybe the :witch: is heading my way lol


----------



## MelW

i actually wish that the :witch: would just come now! so that i can start charting... i mean im on CD43 already!! lol so frustrating:hissy:


----------



## Bonnielass

Hey MelW, I'm not far behind...CD36, two BFNs and no AF aaarrrghhh
:hissy::hissy:


----------



## shoesnob

I hope you guys get some answers soon


----------



## kiki111

im in the same boat! so certain AF was going to show last night, but still nothing!


----------



## lully66

And me! cd 33, no sign of AF and BFN (tested on cd30)


----------



## MelW

Bonnielass said:


> Hey MelW, I'm not far behind...CD36, two BFNs and no AF aaarrrghhh
> :hissy::hissy:

Hey Bonnielass

did another HPT today (cos still no :witch:) and yet it's still :bfn:!!!!!!!:hissy: 
I mean come on!! it's driving me insane.... im going to become a POAS addict :rofl:.


----------



## Bonnielass

:rofl: Well, I'll be joining you!! This is ridiculous! :rofl:


----------



## MelW

LOL it definitly is! Im just going to try and forget about the other HPT i have in the cupboard for a while.... cos if i see another :bfn: this month im going to scream!!:hissy:


----------



## Bonnielass

Mel! The witch got me yesterday!!! Quite happy though, as at least now I know! How you doing?:hugs:


----------



## annie25

heys guys well still cramping in my lower groin/abdo andoccasional shooting pains in my breasts been so bloated and tired with headaches too.

i think im approx 14 -15 days po but dont want to test until at least saturday i just dont think that my first month ttc is going to be the month but these symptoms are so strange!


----------



## MelW

Bonnielass said:


> Mel! The witch got me yesterday!!! Quite happy though, as at least now I know! How you doing?:hugs:

:hugs: YAY.....i think LOL. at least you know where you stand now. well i unfortunately can't say the same.... still no :witch: and no sign of her coming... I'm am now CD 44 and it's driving me nuts :hissy: cos i POAS yesterday and got a very faint pink line so i assumed it's a :bfn: - will test again next week if the :witch: doesn't show her face LOL. other than that im good... trying to keep busy and i have a very demanding miniature jack russell to keep me busy too :) 

enough of my drama lol how are you?

:hug:


----------



## annie25

Mel was the line within in a few minutes? only all the time on here people say a line is a line? u sure it was negative?


----------



## MelW

annie25 said:


> Mel was the line within in a few minutes? only all the time on here people say a line is a line? u sure it was negative?

Hey annie 

yes it was within a few minutes.... i know the ladies here say a line is a line, but i don't want to get my hopes up if you know wot i mean. i'll just wait a few extra days to see if the :witch: makes her appearance or not. and if she doesn't then i'll test again...


----------



## annie25

wow im so excited for you! fingers crossed it's a :bfp: for you then stay away :witch:!

i'm starting to think more and more strange things are happening but i'm holding off til saturday before testing or maybe the :witch: will appear!


----------



## MelW

Thnx annie!!

I won't be too disappointed if the :witch: does arrive... it's only our 2nd month TTC. will keep you guys posted if anything does change ( and if nothing changes i'll just come back and vent my frustration :hissy: LMAO) 

:hug:


----------



## Bonnielass

MelW - ahhhhhh that line sounds very very hopeful!!! I so hope this is your :bfp: !!!!!!

Annie25, your symptoms sound good too...fingers crossed! 

Keep me up to date even though I'm out!


----------



## Ilove

Im in the same situ, af like cramps began on CD31, which woul dhave been a usual start of my period for me. CD36 now, and the cramps still come and go, but no sign of her yet

Good luck!


----------



## bexxie

Same here!
I was due the 5th Jan and no sign yet! 2 weeks this coming Monday. WTF is going on I have had two kids for goodness sake you'd think i would know,lol

Good luck all you guys
xx


----------



## Bonnielass

Bexxie have you tested? 2 weeks is a looooong delay!


----------



## Laura H

Hi I am also with you girls, af cramps all week and :witch: due between now and Saturday (irregular cycles!) Trying so hard not to test!!!! Ran to the loo this morning and pee'd as fast as I could and jumped back in to bed so that I wouldn't test!!! :rofl:
For all you that have late :witch:....when I had DS I didn't get a :bfp: until I was about 1 week late, I only got a very very VERY faint dot on a HPT and had to get doctors to confirm it for me. I too had just stopped taking the pill and had no period in between! Got really lucky! So it is very possible to catch first cycle

xxx


----------



## bexxie

Bonnielass said:


> Bexxie have you tested? 2 weeks is a looooong delay!


Yes have had 2 Negs they were Tesco and a Boots one,am so fed up want either :witch: or :bfp: just so I know.
xx


----------



## RaeRae

I got pregnant with my daughter in the frst month off the pill so I was hoping it would happen this time too but who knows. The :witch: is due on sunday but if she doesn't come I'm going to wait til at least thursday to test.


----------



## annie25

well mel it sound promising!!

i am still getting cramps etc but not gonna test just yet af is due tomorrow but im still convinced it's gonna arrive!


----------



## MelW

I'll hold thumbs for you in the hope that the awful :witch: doesn't arrive!!!! and hopefully a :bfp: for you too!!

:hug:


----------



## annie25

i'm quite scared i dont want to get excited when are u testing again?

:bfp: fingers crossed!!!:dust:


----------



## MelW

i just did......... :)


----------



## annie25

the smile does that mean it's a :bfp:??????


----------



## becky77

i was just thinking the same thing annie25,come on melw stop holding out on us


----------



## MelW

hey annie

i think it does mean :bfp:!!! got two lines .... ones slightly lighter than the other but they are there!!!!!!! still want to test again though on saturday to make 100% sure


----------



## LittleMermaid

suspense is almost too much melw.... BFP???


----------



## LittleMermaid

sounds good melw!


----------



## LittleMermaid

pre-AF cramps have been killing me all day ... waiting and wondering if I would be seeing the :witch: early ... but nothing yet. :witch: due at the wkend ... tsten tonight again when I go home but BFN - will have another POAS addict moment tomorrow morning lol! fxd. x


----------



## MelW

you just keep POAS!!!! the first one i did two weeks ago was :bfn: for definite and then on tuesday was a faint line and today the line is MUCH darker :happydance:... i am holding thumbs (and even have my toes crossed) for you!!!!! :hug:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thanks melw!

.... and congrats on your :bfp: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance: and :hug: for you too! xx


----------



## MelW

thanks for the congrats... but still going to test again and will keep you posted! :)


----------



## annie25

oh mel congrats im so pleased for you! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: yay!!!!!

i hope i join you! how long did it take? 

here is to a sticky bean!!


----------



## MelW

annie25 said:


> oh mel congrats im so pleased for you! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: yay!!!!!
> 
> i hope i join you! how long did it take?
> 
> here is to a sticky bean!!

to be honest it was the 1st month TTC..... and i took my last pill at the end of November last year! that's why im so surprised it happened so quickly!! that's why i want to keep on POAS to make sure!:rofl: gonna buy two more tests today LMAO 

don't worry you'll get yours soon!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Bonnielass

Congrats Mel!!!! I knew it was looking good!:cloud9:
Sticky dust coming your way! xxx


----------



## annie25

thats amazing mel well done you im chuffed!!

well i woke feeling rubbish this morn so drove to the supermarket at 5.45 so i could test with my fmu im 17dpo and it was a :bfn: so i think thats it this month hopefully :witch: will arrive so i can start again!!!

xxxx


----------



## bexxie

Congrats thats fab news.
xx


----------



## Laura H

Congratulations MelW!!! I'm really pleased for you xxx If you don't mind me asking, how late was your af before you got :bfp: ??
My :witch: is due any day now, was cramping last night and this morning but still no sign of her!!! Don't want to keep testing as seeing :bfn: is starting to really annoy me!! I didn't show :bfp: til quite late with my son. 
Ive got loads of symptoms but I think I'm making too much of it, probably just the :witch: looming!!

:hug:


----------



## annie25

laura im in your boat too! mine af is due tomorrow but i have so many strange symptoms im guessing its just my hormones playing with me and sure enough i got a :bfn: this morning!


:dust::dust: to you!


----------



## MelW

annie25 said:


> thats amazing mel well done you im chuffed!!
> 
> well i woke feeling rubbish this morn so drove to the supermarket at 5.45 so i could test with my fmu im 17dpo and it was a :bfn: so i think thats it this month hopefully :witch: will arrive so i can start again!!!
> 
> xxxx


i hope so for your sake too!! feeling a bit blue... POAS again and no lines!! but then i read the pamphlet and it says the test is invalid.... so will have to go and get another one tomorrow... and then the doc to confirm :)


----------



## MelW

Laura H said:


> Congratulations MelW!!! I'm really pleased for you xxx If you don't mind me asking, how late was your af before you got :bfp: ??
> My :witch: is due any day now, was cramping last night and this morning but still no sign of her!!! Don't want to keep testing as seeing :bfn: is starting to really annoy me!! I didn't show :bfp: til quite late with my son.
> Ive got loads of symptoms but I think I'm making too much of it, probably just the :witch: looming!!
> 
> :hug:

hey 
AF was +- 15 days late.... i still get cramps.... like the :witch: is coming - it's so annoying :hissy: lol


----------



## shoesnob

MelW said:


> annie25 said:
> 
> 
> thats amazing mel well done you im chuffed!!
> 
> well i woke feeling rubbish this morn so drove to the supermarket at 5.45 so i could test with my fmu im 17dpo and it was a :bfn: so i think thats it this month hopefully :witch: will arrive so i can start again!!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> i hope so for your sake too!! feeling a bit blue... POAS again and no lines!! but then i read the pamphlet and it says the test is invalid.... so will have to go and get another one tomorrow... and then the doc to confirm :)Click to expand...

call the company and get a free one saying this one didn't work


----------



## annie25

mel you were 15days late wow so there is still hope until the witch comes!!

yeah if u got no lines it must have been faullty thats typical!


----------



## bexxie

:witch: got me after all. Oh well nevermind.

fingers crossed to all
xx


----------



## Bonnielass

Booo to the witch Bexxie! As you say though, at least the waiting is over! It's the worst bit! Here's to a :bfp: next month!!


----------



## Laura H

Sorry :witch: came Bexxie...heres to next month hun :hug:
Still no sign of :witch: for me, if she doesn't appear today then I think I am officially late (longest cycle ever was 30 days and today is CD31). Just not feeling confident at all as my body has been playing some cruel tricks on me for the last few months. Going to try and hold out over the next few days before thinking about testing!!!!

xxx


----------



## cking

Hey ladies,

I'm due for my period today. It's been driving me mad cause i've been bloated all week and have period-like cramps since Friday. Had to get the hot water bottle out which helped. Been feeling sick, lost my appeitite and had bad back ache. Hopefully these will be good signs for me. Goodluck to the rest of you :)


----------



## scottishchick2

AF isn't due till Tuesday and I'm 10 dpo. Been getting cramps for the last couple of days so I'm praying she doesn't come and it is implantation cramps. Congratulations Mel.


----------



## boonies86

hi all!!! i was due AF last tuesday (13th), had AF type cramps on and off and keepm goin to the loo expecting to see the witch, but nope nothing!???!???!!!! im confused and fed up :( anyone psycic??? can u tell me if im preggers???


----------



## MaddyMonster

Hello everyone! My husband and i have been ttc since July. This month my breasts have been sore, and i have been having to pee a lot >.o af was due two days ago, and i've been having bad cramps. feels like af is coming, but nothing yet. hoping i'm pregnant :) i'm super excited, but i want to wait to take a test because i dont want to take a test too early and get discouraged. :wacko:


----------

